# VK - Rev-Tech GTS - RX Machina Kit



## Gizmo (15/11/17)

Vape King New Arrivals!

Rev-Tech GTS 230W
Wismec Reuleaux RX Machina & Guillotine RDA Kit

Restocks
Cubis Coils
OCC Coils

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

